# Seattle to the Aleutians



## ElizaR

My husband and I are moving to Dutch Harbor in May, and we are looking for a better way to get a small pet and a coffee plant there. 
Hoping maybe we could pay someone to sail them up that's already headed that way.


----------



## capta

I'd check this out:
The *Alaska* Marine Highway System ferry Tustumena (tel. 800/642-0066; www.ferryalaska.com) makes a 4-day trip from Homer to *Dutch Harbor* just a handful of times a year, from April to October, stopping in Kodiak and the villages along the way.
Sounds like the best way to get your stuff and yourselves there, IMO.


----------

